# Seminole Recreations Carnival of Carnage 2010



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

Our first attempt at a video. it's a little (lot) amaturish. Our tech knowhow is a little lacking at this time.
enjoy a little laught at my expense...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! I really like the music in the backround...what is that? You have some really cool rooms!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Sam, 

Starting out is not an easy task. It takes time, money, and knowledge to create a professional level haunt. I have been through many in my time, and can tell you that even the professional haunts are sometimes not quite what they seem. 

Lighting is key to any haunt or scare. Bad lighting will make something great look like childs play or something really childish look sadistic and crazy. It all depends on how you perceive it. 

The use of live actors and a lot of them in your case helps. An actor is better than a $2000 prop any day, as long as they interact with the patrons. Using facepaint vs a mask will also up the scare level especially with a clown. 

A word of caution, from viewing the video I see alot of black streamers hanging down. From my perspective, that looks like the 4 mil black plastic. If so, you are putting your patrons and actors at risk. All it takes is one "Sweet innocent just here to have fun " teen with a lighter to start the whole thing. Smoke from the plastic as well as hot dripping death when on fire is not the way you want to end your run. 

Most fire marshals will shut you down in a heart beat if they see plastic. Did I have it in my first home haunt for friends? You bet. Did I have it in my first haunt for a non profit in my town? Indeed I did. Would I ever do it again? No. I got away with it but I would not put my actors or patrons at that risk a second time being a little older and smarter now. 

Otherwise, keep up the good work and thanks for sharing. Good luck next year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job! I love the Chicken Lady's babies hatching out of the eggs!


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

The music is Carnival from Gore Galore. Towards the end of the night we started playing a litlle motley crue and other 80's light metal. during the video shoot we had the overhead lights on low. during the haunt they were off and we used lighting effects. We used a very cheap "flip" camera for the video. doesn't work well with low light.


----------

